# Huge bristle worm question...



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Any chance he could harm a giant green spotted puffer?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Holy crap!!  LOL


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you should update your signature with:

the mutant huge bristle worm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

forget about puffer, it can harm you . be careful - we need you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, he's not mine...yet...
He was in a buddy's tank and I'm thinking about putting him in my puffer tank, if he won't hurt him...
Isn't he adorable?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I'm not worried about me, I can dodge him. But if he hurt Zephyr, I'd be pissed 



sig said:


> forget about puffer, it can harm you . be careful - we need you


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

so long as your sure its not a fire worm it should be fine


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, but I'm sure it IS a bristleworm! I like bristleworms, I just don't want one that's going to grow to 10' long!



mrobson said:


> so long as your sure its not a fire worm it should be fine


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

carmenh said:


> Oh, but I'm sure it IS a bristleworm! I like bristleworms, I just don't want one that's going to grow to 10' long!


then i say take it ive got 1 in my sump hes only 1/2" but i still like feeding it


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Holy crapppppppp


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> then i say take it ive got 1 in my sump hes only 1/2" but i still like feeding it


you guys are 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i did a decent amount of research before deciding to keep him lol


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Heehee takes more than a slimy old bristleworm to gross me out!
The worm's in the tank now... I waited until Zephyr was on the other side and slid it down behind the rocks. Zeph swam over to have a look...he knew I was up to something...hopefully the worm survives...



sig said:


> you guys are


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow that looks like a snake


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

the mouth on these things are crazy


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think your puffer has anything to worry about unless it tries to eat the worm.

However if you have any zoas or soft corals in that tank he might be a problem to those. I had a even bigger bristle worm than yours in my tank. I caught him eating my mushrooms one morning which I have heard they tend to do when they get big and can't find enough waste to eat.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have one of those mine is only 5 ins so far he does not seem to bother anything mostly just streshes out of his hole but does not leave it at least in the light.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yikes! I'd never heard that! Luckily, there's nothing in the tank that I'd be devastated to lose. This tank runs with low light and high nitrates, so just has leathers, xenia, and GSP.



caker_chris said:


> However if you have any zoas or soft corals in that tank he might be a problem to those.


Most if the usual ones I see are tiny and skinny, and max 3" or so. This one is fat like a big earthworm! My buddy had a hell of a time catching him, because he always hid, like yours...



pat3612 said:


> I have one of those mine is only 5 ins so far he does not seem to bother anything mostly just streshes out of his hole but does not leave it at least in the light.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't worry - if he will start making trouble here is the food for him 

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/product-info.php?product_ID=st-fworm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

